# V-code for prophylactic malaria med?



## arcosas (Jun 23, 2009)

Site informs me that just medication (pills) given to patient. So not a vaccination. What V-code to use? If any?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 24, 2009)

With vaccine codes also come "prophylactic" codes which by definition means "to prevent" or "an agent that acts to prevent a disease" so you could still code for it if you wanted to.  As far as which code to use, I guess it depends on whether or not the pt was exposed and that is why the dispensing of the meds, or if the patient was actually diagnosed with Malaria.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 24, 2009)

How about V07.8 ? 
 Any other suggestions ??


----------

